# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Embalses - General >  La reserva hídrica española baja al 67,7% de su capacidad total

## ben-amar

http://iagua.es/
La reserva hídrica española baja al 67,7% de su capacidad total

Jue, 16 sep, 2010

Abastecimiento

AGUA EMBALSADA EN ESPAÑA
Capacidad embalses: 	 55223 hm3
Agua embalsada a 14-09-2010: 	 37747 hm3 	(68.35%)
Variacion Sem. Anterior: 	 -565 hm3  	(-1.02%)
Agua embalsada (2009): 	 23643 hm3  	(42.81%)


Desarrollado por Embalses.net


La reserva hídrica está al 67,7% de su capacidad total. Actualmente hay 37.643 hmde agua embalsada, lo que representa una disminución de 675 hm3 (el -1,2%) con respecto a los niveles de la semana anterior, con variaciones que afectan, en mayor medida, a la cuenca del Ebro que ha perdido 149 hmmientras que las cuencas internas del País Vasco mantienen los niveles de la semana anterior.

La reserva por ámbitos es la siguiente:

    * Galicia Costa se encuentra al 54,8%
    * Miño-Sil al 60,4%,
    * Cantábrico 61,6%
    * Cuencas internas del País Vasco al 76,2%
    * Duero al 66,5 %
    * Tajo al 62,1%
    * Guadiana (Castilla-La Mancha y Extremadura) al 79,2%
    * Cuenca Atlántica Andaluza al 82,2%
    * Guadalquivir al 76,7%
    * Cuenca Mediterránea Andaluza al 70,9%
    * Segura al 57,7%
    * Júcar al 49,1%
    * Ebro al 63,7%
    * Cuencas internas de Cataluña al 74,9%

Esta semana las precipitaciones han afectado, principalmente, a las cuencas de la Vertiente Atlántica. La máxima se ha producido en San Sebastián-Donostia con 31,2 mm (31,2 l/m2).

----------


## Matraco

¡Ya hemos ganado 10 puntos porcentuales! Hoy 42.975 hm3 que suponen el 77.82% de nuestra capacidad.
... ya falta menos para el 84% (46.684 hm3) del año pasado. ¿Este fue el record de 2010? ¿No?

----------

